# Claims to fame.



## frank elliott

On reading the SN posts,experiences etc.whilst on ships,it prompts me to ask of SN members - do any have past experiences of meeting or seeing people of fame while in various ports abroad?
My best claim is the time I met and spent some time with both George Jones and Tammy Wynette (of country music fame) in Beaumont,Texas and was taken out to their Radio station KRIC where they were radio presenters and disc jockeys before they became famous singers.Tammy brought me back to the ship in her car. Another time on transitting the Panama we had Clarke Gable (famous actor from the past) on his yacht,with his female companions out on deck,immediately ahead of us. Nostalgia from the 1960's. It really shows how old I am now.Can't remember what I had for dinner yesterday. Ah well!!


----------



## Gareth Jones

Early one day wandering around Bridgetown Barbados waiting for the Bars to open - I bumped into a guy whom i didnt recognise (although I fancied his girl!).
My companion advised me it was Billy Connolly and Pamela Stevenson ! a second look said he was right ! I assume the attractiveness of Pamela Stevenson distracted me from recognising Billy Connolly.


----------



## chadburn

Golda Meir came onboard for lunch whilst we were docked in Haifa, a truly amazing Woman.


----------



## John Rogers

Had the pleasure of escorting Ann Margaret while in Vietnam, and having a beer with Robert Mitchum. I bought the beer by the way.


----------



## sparks69

I QSP'ed a QTC for someone very very rich once. The horse (an outsider - if that is the expression) won ! As my mother always said, money goes to money.


----------



## Robert Hilton

Had a gaggle of Irish politicians in my wheelhouse on a small ferry once. Don't wish to remember who. Also the Cranberries. They received much attention from the crew. Are they musicians of some sort?


----------



## oldbosun

I was in Royal Mail shore gang years ago in KGV dock in London.
They were making a movie there called "Cockleshell Heroes". We were held up for a while as they were shooting a scene and right where we were was a food truck belong to the movie people. I said to my mates I could go a cuppa tea right now and straight away Trevor Howard (he had his back to us, so I didn't know it was him), who'd heard me say that said come over with me boys and he said to the lady "Give these men whatever they want."
Cupsa tea, tab nabs was had by all. Nice bloke he was, Trev!
(Anybody watches that movie there's a glaring error in one scene. The raiders are in a canoe and one taps the other on the shoulder and points to a row of ships they're going to plant limpet mines on (I think) And there's a row of Port boats, Federal boats, Blue Star boats etc. all in their blazing peace time colors. All ships were painted grey in wartime whether they were Allies or Axis)
We also got pissed up with Errol Flynn in the Myrtlebank Hotel in Kingston Jamaica, when I was on Royal Mail's "Essequibo" in the early 50s. All the booze went on his tab in the hotel. 
Now don't get asking me what was we doing ashore in the Myrtlebank Hotel instead of Doris's Bar, because for the life of me I can't remember details of 60 years ago.


----------



## Coastie

Not quite in the same league I know, but I once had "Speedbird Three" do a radio check with me. I can't now remember whether it was on channel 16 or 132.65.


----------



## sparkie2182

You sure it wasn't Thunderbird 3 ??


----------



## Barrie Youde

In 1963 my girl-friend (who became my wife in 1969) had a friend who had a weed from Paul McCartney's garden.


----------



## cajef

Doing the four to eight watch on the Empress of Canada/GHLA when a steward knocked on the door at six in the morning and asked if one of the first class passengers could see the radio room before breakfast.

I told him no problem, for the next two hours between watchkeeping duties I had a most earnest conversation with the author Nicholas Monsarrat, a truly down to earth and interesting person.


----------



## Julian Calvin

Charles and Diane visited Lagos a good few years ago, Was invited to garden party plus personal introduction.
Charles stated, after a tour of Lagos, (bearing in mind his 'green' background) "there's an awful amount of 'efflux' around, can they not use this for the good of the population?" Needless to say, Lagos continues to pump out thousands of tons not for the use of anybody.
Britannia was there escorted by "Sheffield" if I remember correctly. Am sure everyone thought they had drawn the short straw.


----------



## stan mayes

Of Oldbosun's mention of Errol Flynn -I was in Manistee at Port Antonio Jamaica
in November 1948 and three of us went swimming alongside Errol Flynn's yacht Zaca -he called down and invited us to have a drink with him in a bar later.I could not make it as we were kept on watches -I was 8 to 12..
In San Emiliano in December 1941 in New York -kind American's invited six of us to a Frank Sinatra show..It was in his early career as a singer and we experienced the mass hysteria of his young fans.
In Troopship Duke of York in the weeks before the war ended we were making a daily trip Tilbury to Ostend with service men and women and also many from the world of entertainment the top bands of Henry Hall -Norrie Paramour -Joe Loss - Oscar Rabin -Harry Roy and Carrol Gibbons with their vocalists also many comedians etc..
In Starcrest in Baltimore in 1952 I saw the shows of Hank Williams,Tex Ritter and Kay Starr - great memories!
Stan


----------



## TonyAllen

..
In Starcrest in Baltimore in 1952 I saw the shows of Hank Williams,Tex Ritter and Kay Starr - great memories!
Stan[/QUOTE]

Stan I ask if I may, can you remember what did hank williams sing on the show,I know it was a long time ago and I quess it was one of his last shows before he died on new years day 53.Even at my age he is still my country music all time great.I wish I had seen the great man sing.kind regards Tony


----------



## stan mayes

Tony,
I went to two of his concerts and I think he must have sung all his top songs..
I do remember that he had to sing Jambalaya three times at the request of
the audience - as you say,he was an all time great.
I liked country music very much and Jim Reeves became the favourite of my
German born wife.
Kind regards,
Stan


----------



## King Ratt

In Rio de Janeiro 1974 at a Brit Embassy cocktail party I met Alan Whicker. He was a most entertaining and unassuming man. He had earlier been interviewing a fairly notorious great train robber.


----------



## sparkie2182

...................... well if the "notorious" Great Train Robber is classed as a claim to fame.........

I reckon anyone who used the Rio bars would have seen him trying to peddle his

" I met Ronnie Biggs" Tee-shirts inthe 1970/80's.

Not worth the mentioning.


----------



## niggle

On one voyage from UK to Australia we carried as passengers Leo McKerne (Rumpole of the Bailey actor) and his wife, very pleasent and engaging couple.


----------



## King Ratt

Hi Sparkie2182. I most certainly was not claiming fame regarding a low down train robber. Maybe you should read my post 16 again.


----------



## LEEJ

Gentlemen! I must claim the honour of having Hilda Ogden on the bridge - and she had no hair net on. Also Peter Kay passed through our stern doors with the late Norman Wisdom.


----------



## terence

should name this [true or false]
regards
terry


----------



## 5TT

I sailed with Sir Arthur (Bomber) Harris and his entourage on two separate occasions, Southampton to Capetown. My wife and I were invited to their suite for aperitifs on one occasion and had the most fascinating chat about his job all those years ago.

I didn't pluck up the courage to mention Dresden though ...

= Adrian +


----------



## Steven Lamb

sparkie2182 said:


> ...................... well if the "notorious" Great Train Robber is classed as a claim to fame.........
> 
> I reckon anyone who used the Rio bars would have seen him trying to peddle his
> 
> " I met Ronnie Biggs" Tee-shirts inthe 1970/80's.
> 
> Not worth the mentioning.


C'mon pal ........ don't be so sad ! Let your fellow SN colleague have his say for gawd's sake !! B\)[=D]


----------



## trotterdotpom

"Gentlemen! I must claim the honour of having Hilda Ogden on the bridge - and she had no hair net on."

Was that in the biblical sense?

John T.


----------



## trotterdotpom

I sailed with a lad who was one of the kids who burned the Menai Strait railway bridge down.

Also I knew a draughtsman in Middlesbrough who got a contract in Rio and went to a barbecue with Ronnie Biggs and also met John Noakes from Blue Peter (Get down Shep) - that was in a bar not at the barbie.

John T


----------



## sparkie2182

Ref "Low Life" Biggs............F.A.O. Ratty and Lamby.............

Just to clarify chaps............if Biggs is classed as someone worth

(a) meeting

(b) recalling


Then i qualify for (a) but don't agree with (b).

No inference against Alan Whicker was intended.................sorry for the x-wires.


----------



## mikeg

Coastie said:


> Not quite in the same league I know, but I once had "Speedbird Three" do a radio check with me. I can't now remember whether it was on channel 16 or 132.65.


Was that BA?, the only other Speedbird 3 I know of nowadays is a type of wris****ch


----------



## Pat Kennedy

I sat next to Ken Dodd on a train from Liverpool to London in the 60s.
He never cracked a joke the whole journey, just read his paper, ignoring the 16 deck crowd who were trying to engage him in rib tickling repartee. I think he was glad to make his escape at Euston.


----------



## hawkey01

Speedbird is the radio ID for all British Airways flights. Speedbird 3 would most likely have been Concord as they were usually designated 1 - 2 - 3 etc. Usually called as Speedbird Concord. 

Hawkey01


----------



## Steven Lamb

Met Sir Alex Ferguson and "was over the moon" !

Rgds
Lamby


----------



## trotterdotpom

Pat Kennedy said:


> I sat next to Ken Dodd on a train from Liverpool to London in the 60s.
> He never cracked a joke the whole journey, just read his paper, ignoring the 16 deck crowd who were trying to engage him in rib tickling repartee. I think he was glad to make his escape at Euston.


I know a Liverpool ex Leckie and former Mod. He and his pals spotted Ken Dodd in his car (may have been a Roller) and followed him all the way to Knotty Ash in a line on their scooters singing "We are the Diddymen".

I got queue jumped by Harvey Smith, the show jumper, in a hotel in London - the fat bastard.

John T


----------



## stein

_But all the kids flocked to shake
The right hand that made him great
And that is why to this day
People always say

Did he meet the man
Did he shake his hand
Then let me shake the hand that shook the hand that shook the hand
Of John L. Sullivan_

Well I have shaken a few hands that were only few handshakes away from mighty John L. The living celebrities I have met are known only in Norway. (Sad)


----------



## Steven Lamb

sparkie2182 said:


> Ref "Low Life" Biggs............F.A.O. Ratty and Lamby.............
> 
> Just to clarify chaps............if Biggs is classed as someone worth
> 
> (a) meeting
> 
> (b) recalling
> 
> 
> Then i qualify for (a) but don't agree with (b).
> 
> No inference against Alan Whicker was intended.................sorry for the x-wires.



Let you off seeing as it's you ![=D]

Rgds
Lamby


----------



## sparkie2182

"Met Sir Alex Ferguson and "was over the moon" !"

Yeah, but he was as "sick as a parrot"


----------



## Pat Kennedy

I sailed with an AB, who went ashore one night in Los Angeles and returned two days later in a limo, smirking all over his face. 
His story was that he been picked up by movie star Joan Crawford in a sleazy bar, and taken home for an entertaining boozy couple of days. 
No one believed him, but in the next port he got a letter containing a large signed photograph of the lady in question.
Pat


----------



## frangio

Was flying from London to New York to join Ardmay in Florida in 1977. For various reasons our 7 hour flight ended up being a 14 hour flight and we were at Dulles International Airport, Washington instead of JFK! Didn't end there as that airport didn't take 747s so we had to wait another hour while they brought steps from another airport! BA put us up in the Sheraton overnight.

After finally getting off the aircraft we found Ringo Starr was in 1st class and we were held in a queue in customs whilst they got him to open every singly bag he and his lady had with them. Wonder why!


----------



## Tom(Tucker)Kirby

Met and talked to Paul McCartny whilst alongside each other in a traffic hold up in Birkenhead. Worked out in a Gym with Billy J Kramer. spoke briefly to Gerry Marsden during his filming of Ferry Cross the Mersey, and met all of the Royal Family at a Queens garden party, including Princess Diana to talk to, plus many of the government ministers of the day. "I was invited"!


----------



## LouisB

King Ratt said:


> In Rio de Janeiro 1974 at a Brit Embassy cocktail party I met Alan Whicker. He was a most entertaining and unassuming man. He had earlier been interviewing a fairly notorious great train robber.


Those were the days Rab - RPC's at various embassies, not any more unfortunately, where did it all go wrong? Happy happy times, plus an overseas allowance for entertainment. The best years ever.



LouisB. (Scribe)


----------



## King Ratt

Hi Sparkie2182. You are forgiven! We've all had crossed wires.

For Louis B. As you say Happy Days. Dare I mention meeting Ursula Andress on board HMS Victorious in Singapore in 1965 at another CTP? Mind you, it was a very fleeting meeting. This was just after Dr No had hit the big screen.


----------



## todd

In the late 50's I met most of the Liverpool (future) pop stars who played at the Casbah Club in West Derby Village though I doubt very much if they even noticed me. The Casbah was a tiny cellar club in one of the big detached houses in Haymans Green and was owned by the 'ex' of the owner of Liverpool Stadium (Best Promotions) her son Pete was the drummer with the Beatles and they used to use the Casbah as a sort of rehearsal venue whenever they were 'in town'. I believe that Neil Aspinall (his father was on Rea tugs) actually married Mrs. Best at some stage but cannot be sure, he was their chief roadie and some times called the fifth Beatle, sadly he passed on a year or so back. His brother and I were 'muckers' in those years.
Oh-- BTW Ringo was playing with the rival group 'Rory Storm and the Hurricanes' during this period.
Ah the days of yor.......(Jester)

Jim


----------



## LouisB

King Ratt said:


> Hi Sparkie2182. You are forgiven! We've all had crossed wires.
> 
> For Louis B. As you say Happy Days. Dare I mention meeting Ursula Andress on board HMS Victorious in Singapore in 1965 at another CTP? Mind you, it was a very fleeting meeting. This was just after Dr No had hit the big screen.


For Rab - I think that was the year I flew out to join Tidereach and got to like 'horses necks' - nearly a month in Connell House waiting for the ship - luxury! Much later on Resource Miss Bermuda was choppered onto us for a photo shoot, couldn't get near her, like flys around a jampot so retired to the bar. Bit like the rest of my career actually 


LouisB. (Scribe)


----------



## Mayday

Well, to be quite honest, I don't remember meeting any of you lot!
I am getting on a bit though so if anyone remembers meeting me, I apologise.

Regards, Jmac.


----------



## Keltic Star

I once spent a weekend in Bermuda with Diana Ross.

Now for the truth:
Was at a weekend Directors meeting held at the Chairman's villa and she was there with her shipowner husband Arne Naess who was a fellow Director. I must say she was far more charming than Arne could ever be.


----------



## barrinoz

Had a beer and a blether with Barry Crump in the Havelock Hotel in Pelorus Sound about 20 years ago. Now, there was a Good Keen Man!
barrinoz.


----------



## spongebob

Well Ive bragged this one before, but in 1984 I visited Karlesruhr Germany to inspect a pressure vessel construction and the builder booked me into a hotel in near by Baden-Baden that had hosted as the set for the film "A Touch of Class" starring George Segal and Glenda Jackson.
But wait there is more,
A week or so later I was walking up the steps into Selfridge's Department store in London's Oxford St and swinging a shopping bag when down the steps rushed Glenda also swinging a great big save-all and we bumped into each other causing the bags to tangle. We both apologized and untangled while the crowd around muttered her name, I doubt if I would of known who she was otherwise as she didn't look as sexy as in that film portrayal played out about ten years before.
I think that she was a labour party MP by then 

Bob


----------



## trotterdotpom

I saw Glenda Jackson at London airport once and she looked a bloody mess in a floor length black coat. That was a great film though, Bob.

Seeing as everyone is crowing about their "brief encounters", I might as well mention my "piece de resistance": I met Pope John Paul at Brisbane airport, shook his hand and said: "Welcome to Brisbane." I had hoped to get on TV in the UK so all my old pals in Middlesbrough could say: "Who's that c*** with Charlie?" (An old nickname and an even older joke). No such luck, I was upstaged by a load of kids in Polish national costume.

John T


----------



## alan ward

#47 don`t you hate it when that happens,kids in national costume,they`re everywhere.
#45Who`s Barry Crump?


----------



## Barrie Youde

Ref. Diana Ross

About ten years ago in a large firm I shared an office with a keen young solicitor whose dream speciality was acting on behalf of pop-singers. He had a credible record in that regard.

His desk was about three feet away from mine. His phone rang (from the firm's Receptionist). He picked up the phone:-

"Yes? Who? Diana Ross? Yes, yes. Put her through! - Hallo? Hallo? Who? - Oh, Dynorod, yes, of course!"


----------



## Moulder

Barrie Youde said:


> Ref iana Ross
> 
> 
> (ps - Don't know why it shows a grinning face instead of a capital D at the start of this post)


Hi Barrie,

See if you can get back in and edit your post and remove the colon that must have been typed in just in front of the capital D in error.

Cheers,

Steve.

(Thumb)


----------



## Barrie Youde

Magic!

Many thanks, Moulder!


----------



## Aberdonian

*John McVicar*

My near-miss doesn’t really qualify for entry, but a while after I moved with family from a rented flat at the Royal Standard, Blackheath SE3 for a house in Essex, prison escapee John McVicar, dubbed Public Enemy No.1 by Scotland Yard, was rearrested just two doors away from where we had been living.

Give the man his due; he thoroughly redeemed himself to become a respected graduate and author.

Aberdonian


----------



## McCloggie

I was getting a train from Portsmouth up to London - late 1980s/early 1990s - when a middle aged lady (I knew who it was) and her companion sat opposite me. The companion was dressed as a female but was clearly a middle aged man in drag!

A gent sitting on the other side of the aisle but facing these two kept looking up from his paper and eventually plucked up the courage to ask who the lady was as he "knew the face" and she told him that her name was Cynthia. "Cynthia?" he said "No, I'm sorry but I cannot place you - but I have seen your face!"

"Cynthia Payne, darling" she replied. "I used to run sex parties in London"

"Oh! Ah! Yes - of course." says city gent and immediately got back behind his paper.

I meanwhile was laughing to myself while trying to read a magazine. Cynthia (for it was indeed she) leant accross and patted my knee and said "You knew all the time who I was did'nt you darling".

I admited that I had known who she was - but only from TV and film I hasten to add - and I spent a hilarious journey up to London with her and her friend. When we got to London, she was going to meet Screaming Lord Sutch to discuss tactics for some election and explained that although aligned with Sutch she was not the Monster Raving Looney Party but the Payne and Pleasure Party!

We shared a taxi to the West End and that was that.

Maybe not a "claim to fame" as with some politician, media star or royalty but certainly more fun than speaking to any on those would have been.

McC


----------



## Steven Lamb

Met Kevin Keegan in Dubai back in the mid 80's whilst he was taking part in a Toyota sponsored 5-aside tournament & what a "Gent" he is. Mick Channon, Trevor Brooking, Pat Jennings were amongst others taking part. A good bunch of blokes who mixed in well with the expats out there.

Rgds
Lamby


----------



## Pampas

Does Miss Jamaica 1962 count ?


----------



## chris8527

Pampas said:


> Does Miss Jamaica 1962 count ?


If you met her in the 60's, I would say 'yes.' If you met her recently, I would say 'no.' She would be about 70 years old!


----------



## LouisB

chris8527 said:


> If you met her in the 60's, I would say 'yes.' If you met her recently, I would say 'no.' She would be about 70 years old!


A youngster then?


LouisB. (Scribe)


----------



## spongebob

Crewing on board "Rangitane" the voyage after Tommy Steele served as a galley hand
Clutching at straws?

Bob


----------



## spongebob

#45Who`s Barry Crump?

Alan, Barry Crump, (1935 to 1996) was a Kiwi hard case, roustabout character who became a local icon in the 1960's after writing a book called "A Good Keen Man" . It was all about his life as an itinerant deer stalker and self sufficient man. several other books followed and other ventures kept him in the lime light.
He was prominent in the 70's for a series of TV commercials promoting the Toyota Hilux utility trucks that became known as the "bugger adds"
He blotted his copy book when he ran an 'outward bound' bush lore school for teenage boys and an unwise adventure resulted in a Land-Rover full of lads drowing after driving into a river.

Bob


----------



## spongebob

Played in a cricket test match once.
English women's test side versus the Merchant Navy.
Navy all out for single figures, England one for 180 declared, actually it was probably worse than that but time smudges the wounded pride.

Venue ;On board "Rangitane Voyage Southampton to Wellington 1957.

Me? Out for a duck first ball, I never saw it coming.

Bob


----------



## John Rogers

Who I would like to meet and have a beer with would be Michael Cane.

Now after the beer I would like to spend a few hours with Maureen O'Hara,even now at her age. Always had a crush on her,one beautiful woman,all woman.

John (In Waiting)


----------



## TOM ALEXANDER

2nd. mate on a delivery job - the "Bird of Paradise" from Greenock to Port au Spain, Trinidad. Political deal and officers got invited to lunch with the Minister of Transport, one Leary Constantine of cricket fame. Our captain on the ship was by the last name of Dyson --- Constantine (very toungue in cheek) repeatedly referred to him as Captain Tyson - the captain of the English side at the time.


----------



## Naytikos

This very interesting thread proves what I have long held: fame (or notoriety) is in the eye of the beholder. I have never heard of two thirds of the names mentioned!


----------



## tunatownshipwreck

I met Tung Chee Hwa, the future governor of Hong Kong, on an OOL ship in 1972. It was either the Oriental Esmerelda or Oriental Carnaval (ex Rangitane and Rangitoto) while docked in Astoria. He was "inspecting the fleet" from the lounge most of the time.


----------



## holland25

In the summer of 1980 I was meeting my daughter and niece at Euston station. The train was delayed and I started up a conversation with another man waiting for people off the same train. We talked for at least quarter of an hour about this and that,until eventually a group of young women started making towards him. He said looks like I have been spotted and excused himself.I said, why are you famous?,he just smiled and walked away. I hadnt a clue who he was until another man who had been standing nearby told me it was Steve Davis the snooker player.


----------



## R396040

Leaving Senlac at Newhaven and joining London train for leave, the Sparks met up with me and was very excited at the fact Tommy Cooper the comedian was sitting alone in 1st class along the corridor. He persuaded me to join him and to ask Tommy if he would have a drink with us in buffet bar. First thing Tommy Cooper asked was "Whos paying ?". Once we said us he joined us and entertained us with his humour all the way to Victoria. Beifore leaving got his autograpgh which i still have on the only paper I had available at the time a Vernons Pools envelope which never got sent.
Stuart


----------



## IMRCoSparks

I did have a nice chat with Tony Hancock's mum at the Sylvania radio office counter in 1961. Sending a message to her son.
Surprised that it was not addressed to East Cheam


----------



## Steven Lamb

Met Pat Phoenix - 'Elsie Tanner' in the centre of Manchester back in the late 70's whilst I was in the port of Manchester. I invited her back onboard for a drink and later got word from the gate that she couldn't make it because her lift had broke down enroute ! 
You can't win em all !!

Cheers
Lamby


----------



## cajef

Met George Best and Rodney Marsh at Heathrow, they were waiting to fly out to the USA for a charity football match, George did appear sober and was quite willing to give autographs, have photo's taken with some kids and chat to people.


----------



## Varley

I had a long and pleasant chat with Rick Wakeman at Ronaldsway airport when our flights had both been delayed (I was off to visit RV Alliance). I had no idea who he was at the time just a vague idea that I had seen his face somewhere. As I recall we mainly 'did the grumpy' on our respective airlines.


----------



## TonyAllen

stan mayes said:


> Tony,
> I went to two of his concerts and I think he must have sung all his top songs..
> I do remember that he had to sing Jambalaya three times at the request of
> the audience - as you say,he was an all time great.
> I liked country music very much and Jim Reeves became the favourite of my
> German born wife.
> Kind regards,
> Stan


Stan.Thank you for your reply,what a wonderful memory you have, I hope if I live to your age I will be still able to recall my own name.I will be able to relate at my next meeting of my country music friends your story which will tickle them pink with envy thanks once again it made my day regards Tony


----------



## stevie burgess

Once met Dawn Fraser the Australian olympic swimmer from the 60's in the Riverview Hotel,Balmain,Sydney after watching a do***entry on tv about her in i think was '79 and went looking for her.We had several drinks together and then invited me and my mate to come along for a meal with her friends but alas we had to return to the ship as we were sailing. My claim to fame is that i have her autograph on the back of a coaster which i still have and she also gave me a peck on the cheek!


----------



## sparkie2182

I met her in her wine/cheese shop in Balmain, mid 1970's.

I learned what a "Good Sheila" was.


----------



## Steven Lamb

sparkie2182 said:


> I met her in her wine/cheese shop in Balmain, mid 1970's.
> 
> I learned what a "Good Sheila" was.


Thought you said your "fame to claim" was frequenting "Lucy's Bar" in Blackpool back in the 70's ???(Jester)

Rgds
Lamby


----------



## Leratty

Old Bosun, JC having a drink with Errol Flynn in Jamaica now that would have been something. Was he then on the way out health-looks wise or still hail & hearty?
I believe his connection to Jamaica was through his Professor father who first bought a property there which in turn lead him to also? Wonder if you could as with Golden Eye or Noel Cowards home visit his old home there?


----------



## Leratty

Steve she owned that hotel for a while hence why you saw her there. Sadly it was during her bad period, bad meaning unloved-recognised. At that time no one realised what a gem in her way she was, an icon of sport never fully recognised in Aus by the swimming authorities & punished over zealously sadly due to her hi jinks (Which it is said was not even her & she would not dob the actual party so took the heat?) at Tokyo games. Now she is recognised for what she is, a absolute sporting legend with a Aussie larrikan streak, a true Balmain girl & they don't cry!


----------



## Ron Stringer

Leratty said:


> Wonder if you could as with Golden Eye or Noel Cowards home visit his old home there?


Not a claim to fame, more a missed opportunity. Some time in 1960 I became friendly with a lady passenger returning home to Jamaica. We kept in touch for some time and she would meet me whenever we docked in Kingston on one of our routine, 6-weekly trips. She would pick me up in her car and take me home to have dinner with the family and show me tourist sites around the area.

We arrived in Kingston on Boxing Day 1960 and there was no sign of her.

When we returned next trip, at the end of January '61, she explained that they had been away for the holiday season, staying on the North Coast in a rented house. "You could have come with us, there was plenty of space; although it is a little run down, it is quite nice. It's called 'Goldeneye' and is owned by that man who writes the James Bond stories."

Along the same lines: We always arrived in Kingston on Sunday, usually to bunker at Port Royal, prior to docking and allowing the passengers to disembark on Monday morning. On rare occasions we would be early enough to go alongside in Kingston on the Sunday afternoon. On one such occasion I was taken home for dinner and during conversation, my friend said, "It was a shame that you didn't arrive last night, you could have gone to the boxing with Daddy and Norman."

They had a big family and an even bigger circle of friends; I always have had a poor memory for faces and names. So I asked if Norman was the uncle with the Oldsmobile convertible. "No, silly, I mean Norman Manley - Daddy and he never miss the boxing when someone from the States comes here to fight."

At that time Norman Manley was the Prime Minister of Jamaica.

Oh the high social circles that I (almost) moved in when I was young!

Nostalgia, nostalgia.


----------



## gordon bryson

King Ratt said:


> In Rio de Janeiro 1974 at a Brit Embassy cocktail party I met Alan Whicker. He was a most entertaining and unassuming man. He had earlier been interviewing a fairly notorious great train robber.


I also met Alan Whicker, I was in Apia, Western Samoa, I couldn't work out why BBC cameras were around until I saw him sitting in 'Aggie Grays' bar, I think he was talking to Aggie when I said hello. They were filming Whicker does the South Pacific. A few months later I saw the episode on the box at home and was delighted to see our ship was on the film footage - Cedarbank about October 1972.


----------

